# Hardscape ID ?



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Wasn't sure where to post this. but here is some backround info.
Purchased from a BIG ALS location. they have tons of this stuff regularly. they dont have it under any name per say.lets call it "aquarium stone" 

im trying to figure out what it is. they retail it for $3.99 lb

Thanks any help appreciated !


----------



## MarkG (Oct 3, 2018)

It's called Seiryu Stone. Price can range from 3.99 to 5.99 depending on the quality. I have 490 lbs of it in my garage with some amazing pieces.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

MarkG said:


> It's called Seiryu Stone. Price can range from 3.99 to 5.99 depending on the quality. I have 490 lbs of it in my garage with some amazing pieces.


Hey Mark are you willing to let some of it go ?  send me a pm !


----------

